# Rickg Memorial Trophy 2020



## Fish (Jan 29, 2020)

I was a little apprehensive to announce this for 2020 knowing of the forthcoming Scottish trip, but i'm hopeful that there are enough forumites that aren't going that will commit to playing on this great day of celebration, and there are those that may still like to attend anyway.

I was moving this away from my cub for this year, but my club offered me courtesy of the course again, so it would be silly not to accept and gain as much funds as possible towards Karen's (Ricks wife) charity.

It will however be the *last time* it is held at Coventry Golf Club, I have an excellent venue for 2021 (was penciled in for this year), but being offered courtesy of my course and with the Scottish trip and some other meets, I want that future venue, which will be announced on the day, to be a well attended huge success.    

So, after 2 successful years since its inception, I am once again holding it at my Coventry Golf Club in aid of The *British Heart Foundation*.

The closest I could get the day to Ricks passing (August 17th) was *Thursday 13th August, *I am fully aware that it is usually easier to attach holiday days or take time off closer to the weekends, but my club, as with many others, has to find the balance in keeping the membership happy on what are deemed to be 'prime' days, as such Thursday is our Societies day.

The cost of the day will again only be *£40.00*, this is inclusive of food (bacon roll & coffee on arrival and a 2-course meal afterwards).

I think going out in 3-balls was very successful last year, and dependent on numbers attending, will dictate whether I have a shotgun start like last year or a 2-tee start.

Many of you knew Rick or knew of him from being the founder of our* Help for Heroes Charity Day* and being a stalwart and great character on this forum, so I hope you have enough time left to book a day off (or take a sickie) and join me in celebrating his life, and £40 isn't a huge amount of money to find for such a fun filled day with lots of prizes to be won and to play on my (Open Qualifying) course, whilst also remembering what the day is all about, raising funds for a very worthy cause (British Heart Foundation) whilst celebrating the life of our forum friend Rick Garg (Rickg).

This is an *open invitation*, forumites old & new are welcome, along with guests, so please support the day in anyway that you can.

A *£20 'Donation'* secures your place on the day, you are effectively not getting anything for this so you can add Gift Aid, which is very important in helping us to raise more funds for Karen's charity.

The remaining £20 will be paid in *cash on the day*, which mainly goes to my club for catering etc. 

If you can't attend for any reason, then please show your support by making a donation, however small, it all helps towards my target.

I will be taking donations for sponsoring the 18 holes, Nearest the Pins, Longest Drives and any other fun antics we get up to, so please declare on here what you'd like your (separate to the £20 attendance) donation to go towards and *NOT* on the Just Giving site or they'll remove it and we'll loose it, please simply state 'donation' only, I'll know or find out who you are (see my the first donation).

Thank you, now it's over to you.....
.
Robin


----------



## Crow (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm keen to attend again Robin, holidays not booked yet so can't say if it will clash but will confirm once done.


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier (will check out the men in black)


----------



## adasko (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier (will check out the men in black)
Adasko


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier (will check out the men black
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
Adasko


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier (will check out the men black
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
Adasko


----------



## 2blue (Jan 29, 2020)

Have always supported it one way or another but hope to make it this year in person but date clashes with the EngGolf Finals Week. If I make it through to the Seniors I'll be at Frilford Heath on this date. So put me in as a 'Provisional' & hope to bring a pal with me. Great work Robin!!


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier (will check out the men black
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
Adasko


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier (will check out the men black
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
Adasko
full_throttle
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier (will check out the men black
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
1xRTR Steve
Adasko
full_throttle
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 29, 2020)

Have let my guests know from last year so will update soon


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 29, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier (will check out the men black
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
1xRTR Steve
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
full_throttle
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 30, 2020)

My apologies but I return from Harris on that date so can't make it this year.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 30, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier (will check out the men black
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
1xRTR Steve
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
full_throttle
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2 
Upsidedown + 4 definite guests + 1 maybe guest


----------



## GG26 (Jan 31, 2020)

I’m up for this, but I may be struggling for annual leave due to the Scotland trip and family holidays.  It may be a few months before I can give a definitive yes or no.


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2020)

I need to sort diary out, but keen to make this year....


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
1xRTR Steve
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
full_throttle
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2
Upsidedown 
Upsidedown +1 
Upsidedown +2
Upsidedown +3
Upsidedown +4
Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
GG26 (TBC)
IanM (TBC)


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2020)

Fish
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
1xRTR Steve
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
full_throttle
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2
Upsidedown 
Upsidedown +1 
Upsidedown +2
Upsidedown +3
Upsidedown +4
Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
GG26 (TBC)
IanM (TBC)
Richart 👍


----------



## TreeSeeker (Feb 1, 2020)

Wouldn't miss this, tag me on that list!

Although, on a fair bit lower of a handicap this year already so will be some work to get close.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2020)

Fish *
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
1xRTR Steve
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
full_throttle
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2
Upsidedown
Upsidedown +1
Upsidedown +2
Upsidedown +3
Upsidedown +4
Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
GG26 (TBC)
IanM (TBC)
Richart 👍
TreeSeeker (defending champion)

* = £20 donation made 👍


----------



## teegirl (Feb 2, 2020)

Not made it to your gaff yet Rob!!  definitely going to make it this year 😀


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2020)

Fish *
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
1xRTR Steve
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
full_throttle *
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2
Upsidedown
Upsidedown +1
Upsidedown +2
Upsidedown +3
Upsidedown +4
Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
GG26 (TBC)
IanM (TBC)
Richart 👍
TreeSeeker (defending champion)
TeeGirl *

* = £20 donation made 👍


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 5, 2020)

@Fish some of my guests are away so will sort out their donation when they return,


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey Robin, I need to check the shifts for August, fingers crossed I can get the day off and do another round trip on the day, will let you know hopefully tomorrow if I can get the time off...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 6, 2020)

Robin, i'm gutted I can't make it this year, I've tried to get shift/holiday changes, but impossible to make it  Hopefully next year, and if you can, announce the date earlier if possible?  I'm sure the day will be immensely popular and you will raise thousands...


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 12, 2020)

Fish *
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier*
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron *
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
1xRTR Steve *
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
full_throttle *
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2
Upsidedown
Upsidedown +1
Upsidedown +2
Upsidedown +3
Upsidedown +4
Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
GG26 (TBC)
IanM (TBC)
Richart 👍
TreeSeeker (defending champion)
TeeGirl *

* = £20 donation made 👍


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2020)

We are nearly at the minimum halfway point of players I'd like to see (54) so we have a full field of 3-balls with a shotgun start, as we had last year.

If you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to my Just Giving page in aid of Karen's (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

I will be also sponsoring holes (£15) and challenges (£15) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

*Hole Sponsors (minimum £15)*

1/ (Reserved)
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/ 
9/
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers (£20)
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

Please cut & paste

Thank you


----------



## adasko (Feb 16, 2020)

Fish *
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier*
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren
1xRTR Ron *
1xRTR Lee
1xRTR Karl
1xRTR Steve *
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
Adasko + 1
full_throttle *
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2
Upsidedown
Upsidedown +1
Upsidedown +2
Upsidedown +3
Upsidedown +4
Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
GG26 (TBC)
IanM (TBC)
Richart 👍
TreeSeeker (defending champion)
TeeGirl *

* = £20 donation made 👍


----------



## DRW (Feb 17, 2020)

We are nearly at the minimum halfway point of players I'd like to see (54) so we have a full field of 3-balls with a shotgun start, as we had last year.

If you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to my Just Giving page in aid of Karen's (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

I will be also sponsoring holes (£15) and challenges (£15) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

*Hole Sponsors (minimum £15)*

1/ (Reserved)
2/
3/
4/ DRW (£25)
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers (£20)
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

Please cut & paste

Great cause.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 17, 2020)

Fish *
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier*
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren *
1xRTR Ron *
1xRTR Lee *
1xRTR Karl *
1xRTR Steve *
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
Adasko + 1
full_throttle *
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2
Upsidedown
Upsidedown +1
Upsidedown +2
Upsidedown +3
Upsidedown +4
Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
GG26 (TBC)
IanM (TBC)
Richart 👍
TreeSeeker (defending champion)
TeeGirl *

* = £20 donation made 👍


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 25, 2020)

Fish *
Crow (TBC)
Dando
Old Skier*
1xRTR Carl
1xRTR Warren *
1xRTR Ron *
1xRTR Lee *
1xRTR Karl *
1xRTR Steve *
1xRTR Chris K
Adasko
Adasko + 1
full_throttle *
full_throttle guest 1
full_throttle guest 2
Upsidedown
Upsidedown +1
Upsidedown +2
Upsidedown +3
Upsidedown +4
Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
GG26 (TBC)
IanM (TBC)
Richart 👍
TreeSeeker (defending champion)
TeeGirl *
1xRTR Chris W-J*

* = £20 donation made 👍


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2020)

We are nearly at the minimum halfway point of players I'd like to see (54) so we have a full field of 3-balls with a shotgun start, as we had last year.

If you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to the Just Giving page in aid of Karen's (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the *British Heart Foundation*.

All donations will help towards sponsoring a hole (£15) and/or challenges (£15) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competitiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Be great to fill these up 

*Hole Sponsors (minimum £15)*

1/ (Reserved)
2/ Badger (£25)
3/
4/ DRW (£25)
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers (£20)
11/ Crow (£25)
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

Please cut & paste


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2020)

1/ Fish *
2/ Crow (TBC)
3/ Dando
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K
12/ Adasko
13/ Adasko + 1
14/ full_throttle *
15/ full_throttle guest 1
16/ full_throttle guest 2
17/ Upsidedown
18/ Upsidedown +1
19/ Upsidedown +2
20/ Upsidedown +3
21/ Upsidedown +4
22/ Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
23/ GG26 (TBC)
24/ IanM (TBC)
25/ Richart 👍
26/ TreeSeeker (defending champion)
27/ TeeGirl *
28/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Andy Thomas CGC
35/ Coventry Professional
36/ Coventry Captain
37/ Bernard Middleton CGC

Keep the £20* donations confirming your attendance coming please, don't forget that goes straight to the *Just Giving* site in my signature, but please only state 'Donation', thank you.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2020)

@Fish  could you reserve hole 3 for RTR sponsorship and I'll sort payment went I have more time next week.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2020)

Come on people, would be great to fill more of these up, most of you knew or indeed played with Rick, knew the work he did as the founder for the Help for Heroes Charity day, all the other meets he organised and constantly tried to get as many people on his Centurion Club as he could, this is in his name, an annual event for us to remember and recognise his contributions to the forum and it's members.

Thank you.


We are nearly at the minimum halfway point of players I'd like to see (54) so we can have a full field of 3-balls with a shotgun start, as we had last year.

If you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to the Just Giving page in aid of Karen's (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the *British Heart Foundation*.

All donations towards sponsoring a hole (£15) and/or challenge (£15) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competitiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Be great to fill these up 

*Hole Sponsors (minimum £15)*

1/ (Reserved)
2/ Badger 
3/ RTR 
4/ DRW 
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers 
11/ Crow 
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

Please cut & paste


----------



## Hackers76 (Mar 13, 2020)

I am going to play, just waiting to see if I can round up a few more before donating.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm going to be considering the options of postponing this over the weekend.

Even though it's not scheduled until August, with less than half of the donations in to play, and with further restrictions still to come, I think people are going to find the expense of travelling to meets when they've been off work for a month or more, plus companies finding it tough to support the prize table, I really don't want it to be a damp squid.

The day is all about celebrating someones life and their involvement on this forum and extracting as much of your hard earned as possible for Karen's chosen charity, as such I don't want it to be a struggle to put together with numbers dropping and little or no sponsorship's....

I will make a formal announcement in the coming days.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 4, 2020)

Any contribution to charity is better than nothing at all. If you can still make it work I think that would be a good result 👍


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			I'm going to be considering the options of postponing this over the weekend.

Even though it's not scheduled until August, with less than half of the donations in to play, and with further restrictions still to come, I think people are going to find the expense of travelling to meets when they've been off work for a month or more, plus companies finding it tough to support the prize table, I really don't want it to be a damp squid.

The day is all about celebrating someones life and their involvement on this forum and extracting as much of your hard earned as possible for Karen's chosen charity, as such I don't want it to be a struggle to put together with numbers dropping and little or no sponsorship's....

I will make a formal announcement in the coming days.
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate the problems and your reasoning, majority of my bods will most probably still be willing to take part no matter what the numbers.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd still be happy to play,


----------



## IanM (Apr 4, 2020)

Four and a half months is a long time......


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2020)

Nothing worse than a damp squid......


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Nothing worse than a damp squid......


Click to expand...

Squib? 

Squid is meant to be damp


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2020)

With Forest Pines cancelled, and no doubt a few personal golf trips and meets many were supposed to be golfing at over the lockdown, please feel free to add your names to the Rickg Memorial Trophy Day, where a good day of golf can be enjoyed on a great course that is currently looking stunning. 

Everyone is welcome👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Fish said:



			With Forest Pines cancelled, and no doubt a few personal golf trips and meets many were supposed to be golfing at over the lockdown, please feel free to add your names to the Rickg Memorial Trophy Day, where a good day of golf can be enjoyed on a great course that is currently looking stunning.

Everyone is welcome👍
		
Click to expand...

Will the buffet be in the car Park in the event of clubhouses being closed due to social distancing? 😀😉


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi mate, put me down for this.please. Just waiting for my work holiday to be authorised but shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2020)

1/ Fish *
2/ Crow (TBC)
3/ Dando
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K
12/ Adasko
13/ Adasko + 1
14/ full_throttle *
15/ full_throttle guest 1
16/ full_throttle guest 2
17/ Upsidedown
18/ Upsidedown +1
19/ Upsidedown +2
20/ Upsidedown +3
21/ Upsidedown +4
22/ Upsidedown +5 (TBC)
23/ GG26 (TBC)
24/ IanM (TBC)
25/ Richart 👍
26/ TreeSeeker (defending champion)
27/ TeeGirl *
28/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Andy Thomas CGC
35/ Coventry Professional
36/ Coventry Captain
37/ Bernard Middleton CGC
38/ Beezerk 

Keep the £20* donations confirming your attendance coming please, don't forget that goes straight to the Just Givingsite in my signature, but please only state 'Donation', thank you.


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2020)

Are people planning on staying over either the night before or after this as I don’t really fancy the drive there and back and the golf in one day


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2020)

I'm considering it staying over afterwards, not really put much thought into it yet though.


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2020)

There’s a Premier Inn at the rear of the Millar & Carter which is situated only a 1 minute drive from the club, some have stayed there before. 

Hopefully restrictions for hotels will be lifted by then.


----------



## Old Skier (May 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			There’s a Premier Inn at the rear of the Millar & Carter which is situated only a 1 minute drive from the club, some have stayed there before.

Hopefully restrictions for hotels will be lifted by then.
		
Click to expand...

Good place to stay and then feed us in the Miller when we arrived late at 2200 hrs.


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2020)

1/ Fish *
2/ Crow*
3/ *Dando*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl*
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K*
12/ *Adasko*
13/ *Adasko + 1*
14/ full_throttle *
15/* full_throttle guest 1*
16/* full_throttle guest 2*
17/ *Upsidedown
18/ Upsidedown +1
19/ Upsidedown +2
20/ Upsidedown +3
21/ Upsidedown +4*
22/ *Upsidedown +5 (TBC)*
23/ GG26*
*24/ IanM (TBC)*
25/ *Beezerk*
26/ *TreeSeeker* (defending champion)
27/ TeeGirl *
28/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Andy Thomas CGC
35/ Coventry Professional
36/ Coventry Captain
37/ Bernard Middleton CGC

Can those in bold please confirm their attendance, or not, with the date closing in quickly, I need to confirm to the club our potential numbers, more so because of guidelines we’ll need to adhere to, mainly within the clubhouse afterwards.

If you are attending, please keep the £20* donations coming confirming your attendance, and don't forget, that goes straight to the Just Givingsite in my signature, but please only state 'Donation'.

The remaining £20 is paid on the day.

Anyone interested in playing at Coventry, which is in superb condition, please add your name, everyone is welcome.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 4, 2020)

Is this still on 13th August?


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Is this still on 13th August?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, no changes to the date.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 4, 2020)

Looking forward to this, with so many comps been cancelled cant wait to go to a new course. Anyone thinking of a trip to Belton Woods, hotel has just opened, been refurbished!!
Course is looking beautiful just as long as your fairly straight. We have a new green keeper and he's favouring the wild life and leaving a lot of knee high rough


----------



## Crow (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm clear to play, might have a guest and will let you know ASAP.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 4, 2020)

I've just made a £20 donation.

I should at last be starting my new job on 1st August and hopefully I'll be able to book the day off


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 5, 2020)

All mine playing, will sort the two deposits myself and get it back


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 5, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			All mine playing, will sort the two deposits myself and get it back
		
Click to expand...

Done @Fish


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 5, 2020)

Robin, just me and 3 guests now, have paid for all of us and the one guest who can't make it due to covid has donated his £20 deposit so £100 all told


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2020)

1/ Fish *
2/ Crow*
3/ *Dando*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl*
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K*
12/ *Adasko*
13/ *Adasko + 1*
14/ full_throttle *
15/* full_throttle guest 1*
16/* full_throttle guest 2*
17/ Upsidedown*
18/ Upsidedown +1*
19/ Upsidedown +2*
20/ Upsidedown +3*
21/ *Beezerk*
22/ *TreeSeeker* (defending champion)
23/ GG26*
*24/ IanM (TBC)*
25/ TeeGirl*
26/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
27/ Bernard Middleton CGC
28/ Andy Thomas CGC
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Coventry Captain
35/ Coventry Professional
36/ 
37/ 
38/
39/

Can those in *bold* please confirm their attendance, or not, with the date closing in quickly, I need to confirm to the club our potential numbers, more so because of guidelines we’ll need to adhere to, mainly within the clubhouse afterwards.

If you are attending, please *keep the £20* donations coming* confirming your attendance, and don't forget, that goes straight to the *Just Giving site in my signature*, but please only state *'Donation'*.

The remaining £20 is paid on the day.

Anyone interested in playing at Coventry Golf Club, which is in superb condition, please add your name, *everyone is welcome*.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 6, 2020)

both my guests are coming, confirmed last night will sort out donation before the weekend


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2020)

Donation sorted mate, definitely coming


----------



## IanM (Jul 6, 2020)

Drat and double drat - got a work meeting in the calendar that i cannot avoid ..... sorry to be missing this, especially cos of the cause.  Will make a donation nevertheless, so don't confuse it for a deposit


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2020)

Got a £50, £30 & £ 20 ‘anonymous’ donations, I need to reconcile these, so please give me a heads up.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2020)

Due to the pandemic it's going to be tough to obtain prizes to have a healthy prize & raffle table, but, this day is all about *remembering one of our own* and raising as much money as possible for Karen (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British heart Foundation.

So PLEASE, if you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to my Just Giving page.

I will be also sponsoring holes (£10) and challenges (£10) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Those who can't attend and have already made a donation, I will be adding you to the hole sponsors in gratitude of your support, I'll do this over the next few days, but if you want a specific hole to sponsor, please donate and add your name next to the hole below by cutting and pasting.

Thank you.

*Hole Sponsors (minimum £10)*

1/ Reserved
2/ Badger
3/ RTR
4/ DRW
5/ Richart
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers 
11/ Crow
12/ Drive4Show
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/ Bigfoot

Please cut & paste

Thank you


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			Due to the pandemic it's going to be tough to obtain prizes to have a healthy prize & raffle table, but, this day is all about *remembering one of our own* and raising as much money as possible for Karen (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British heart Foundation.

So PLEASE, if you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to my Just Giving page.

I will be also sponsoring holes (£10) and challenges (£10) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Those who can't attend and have already made a donation, I will be adding you to the hole sponsors in gratitude of your support, I'll do this over the next few days, but if you want a specific hole to sponsor, please donate and add your name next to the hole below by cutting and pasting.

Thank you.

*Hole Sponsors (minimum £10)*

1/
2/ Richart
3/
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers (£20)
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

Please cut & paste

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't this started earlier?  I'm sure I sponsored a hole.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 7, 2020)

Crow said:



			Wasn't this started earlier?  I'm sure I sponsored a hole.
		
Click to expand...

I think your right


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			Come on people, would be great to fill more of these up, most of you knew or indeed played with Rick, knew the work he did as the founder for the Help for Heroes Charity day, all the other meets he organised and constantly tried to get as many people on his Centurion Club as he could, this is in his name, an annual event for us to remember and recognise his contributions to the forum and it's members.

Thank you.


We are nearly at the minimum halfway point of players I'd like to see (54) so we can have a full field of 3-balls with a shotgun start, as we had last year.

If you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to the Just Giving page in aid of Karen's (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the *British Heart Foundation*.

All donations towards sponsoring a hole (£15) and/or challenge (£15) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competitiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Be great to fill these up 

*Hole Sponsors (minimum £15)*

1/ (Reserved)
2/ Badger
3/ RTR
4/ DRW
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers
11/ Crow
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

Please cut & paste
		
Click to expand...

@Fish


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2020)

Due to the pandemic it's going to be tough to obtain prizes to have a healthy prize & raffle table, but, this day is all about *remembering one of our own* and raising as much money as possible for Karen (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British heart Foundation.

So PLEASE, if you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to my Just Giving page.

I will be also sponsoring holes (£10) and challenges (£10) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Those who can't attend and have already made a donation, I will be adding you to the hole sponsors in gratitude of your support, I'll do this over the next few days, but if you want a specific hole to sponsor, please donate and add your name next to the hole below by cutting and pasting.

Thank you.

*Hole Sponsors (minimum £10)*

1/ Reserved
2/ Badger
3/ RTR
4/ DRW
5/ Richart
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers
11/ Crow
12/ Drive4Show
13/ IanM
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/ Bigfoot

Please cut & paste

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2020)

Got a £30 & £ 20 ‘anonymous’ donations, I need to reconcile these, so please give me a heads up.


----------



## IanM (Jul 8, 2020)

Yesterday's £30 plus Gift aid was me...."sorry I couldn't play on the day...."  I was sure I added my name to it!


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 9, 2020)

1/ Fish *
2/ Crow*
3/ *Dando*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl*
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K*
12/ *Adasko*
13/ *Adasko + 1*
14/ full_throttle *
15/* full_throttle guest 1*
16/* full_throttle guest 2*
17/ Upsidedown*
18/ Upsidedown +1*
19/ Upsidedown +2*
20/ Upsidedown +3*
21/ *Beezerk*
22/ *TreeSeeker* (defending champion)
23/ GG26*
*24/ IanM (TBC)*
25/ TeeGirl*
26/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
27/ Bernard Middleton CGC
28/ Andy Thomas CGC
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Coventry Captain
35/ Coventry Professional
36/ 1xRTR CJ*
37/
38/
39/

Can those in *bold* please confirm their attendance, or not, with the date closing in quickly, I need to confirm to the club our potential numbers, more so because of guidelines we’ll need to adhere to, mainly within the clubhouse afterwards.

If you are attending, please *keep the £20* donations coming* confirming your attendance, and don't forget, that goes straight to the *Just Giving site in my signature*, but please only state *'Donation'*.

The remaining £20 is paid on the day.

Anyone interested in playing at Coventry Golf Club, which is in superb condition, please add your name, *everyone is welcome*.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 9, 2020)

full_throttle said:



			both my guests are coming, confirmed last night will sort out donation before the weekend
		
Click to expand...


@Fish donation made on behalf of my two guests


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2020)

1/ Fish *
2/ Crow*
3/ *Dando*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl*
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K*
12/ Adasko*
13/ Adasko + 1*
14/ full_throttle *
15/ full_throttle guest 1*
16/ full_throttle guest 2*
17/ Upsidedown*
18/ Upsidedown +1*
19/ Upsidedown +2*
20/ Upsidedown +3*
21/ *Beezerk*
22/ *TreeSeeker* (defending champion)
23/ GG26*
24/ 1 x RTR CJ*
25/ TeeGirl*
26/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
27/ Bernard Middleton CGC
28/ Andy Thomas CGC
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Coventry Captain
35/ Coventry Professional
36/
37/
38/
39/

Can those in *bold* please confirm their attendance, or not, with the date closing in quickly, I need to confirm to the club our potential numbers, more so because of guidelines we’ll need to adhere to, mainly within the clubhouse afterwards.

If you are attending, please *keep the £20* donations coming* confirming your attendance, and don't forget, that goes straight to the *Just Giving site in my signature*, but please only state *'Donation'*.

The remaining £20 is paid on the day.

Anyone interested in playing at Coventry Golf Club, which is in superb condition, please add your name, *everyone is welcome*.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 9, 2020)

@Fish see post #75 as I have added and paid deposit for number 36 1xRTR CJ


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2020)

Just a £20 anonymous donation to tie up now 

Was it Beezerk?


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2020)

Old Skier said:



@Fish see post #75 as I have added and paid deposit for number 36 1xRTR CJ
		
Click to expand...

and if you look more closely, you'll see he was moved up the list replacing IanM at 24..


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			1/ Fish *
2/ Crow*
3/ *Dando*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl*
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K*
12/ Adasko*
13/ Adasko + 1*
14/ full_throttle *
15/ full_throttle guest 1*
16/ full_throttle guest 2*
17/ Upsidedown*
18/ Upsidedown +1*
19/ Upsidedown +2*
20/ Upsidedown +3*
21/ *Beezerk*
22/ *TreeSeeker* (defending champion)
23/ GG26*
24/ 1 x RTR CJ*
25/ TeeGirl*
26/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
27/ Bernard Middleton CGC
28/ Andy Thomas CGC
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Coventry Captain
35/ Coventry Professional
36/
37/
38/
39/

Can those in *bold* please confirm their attendance, or not, with the date closing in quickly, I need to confirm to the club our potential numbers, more so because of guidelines we’ll need to adhere to, mainly within the clubhouse afterwards.

If you are attending, please *keep the £20* donations coming* confirming your attendance, and don't forget, that goes straight to the *Just Giving site in my signature*, but please only state *'Donation'*.

The remaining £20 is paid on the day.

Anyone interested in playing at Coventry Golf Club, which is in superb condition, please add your name, *everyone is welcome*.
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to give this a miss as I’m not doing to well at the moment.

I’ll still make the donation


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2020)

1/ Fish *
2/ Crow*
3/ John Hale CGC
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl*
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K*
12/ Adasko*
13/ Adasko + 1*
14/ full_throttle *
15/ full_throttle guest 1*
16/ full_throttle guest 2*
17/ Upsidedown*
18/ Upsidedown +1*
19/ Upsidedown +2*
20/ Upsidedown +3*
21/ Beezerk*
22/ TreeSeeker (defending champion)
23/ GG26*
24/ 1 x RTR CJ*
25/ TeeGirl*
26/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
27/ Bernard Middleton CGC
28/ Andy Thomas CGC
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Coventry Captain
35/ Coventry Professional
36/ Adam Kent-Smith CGC
37/ Garry Carr CGC
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/

If you are attending, please keep the £20* donations coming confirming your attendance, and don't forget, that goes straight to the Just Giving site in my signature, but please only state 'Donation'.

The remaining £20 is paid on the day.

Anyone interested in playing at Coventry Golf Club, which is in superb condition, please add your name, everyone is welcome, it would be great to push this to *at least* 42 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just a £20 anonymous donation to tie up now 

Was it Beezerk?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I made a donation the other day, I thought it was supposed to be without names 😂


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2020)

Due to the pandemic it's going to be tough to obtain prizes to have a healthy prize & raffle table, but, this day is all about *remembering one of our own* and raising as much money as possible for Karen (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British heart Foundation.

So *PLEASE*, if you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to the Just Giving page.

We are also sponsoring holes (£10) and challenges (£10) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Those who can't attend and have already made a donation, I will be adding you to the hole sponsors in gratitude of your support, I'll do this over the next few days, but if you want a specific hole to sponsor, please donate and add your name next to the hole below by cutting and pasting.

Thank you.

Hole Sponsors (minimum £10)

1/ Stewart Golf
2/ Badger*
3/ RTR*
4/ DRW*
5/ Richart*
6/ Sarah Garg
7/ TreeSeeker
8/ Stu_C
9/ Robert Klein
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers*
11/ Crow*
12/ Drive4Show*
13/ IanM*
14/ Grumpy Jock
15/ Stu Lennon
16/
17/
18/ Bigfoot*

Please cut & paste

Thank you

*Payment received 👍


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 13, 2020)

Looking to see if I can take up a couple spots! Contacting the gents today, will get back to you asap!


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm pleased to announce that our main sponsor for the day is Stewart Golf.

The winning forum member on the day will win a Stewart R1-S Push Trolley PLUS a Cart Bag 

Huge thanks to Stewart Golf for their continued support


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2020)

All the par 3's and other on course challenges will be once again sponsored and donated by Martin Sutliff the Coventry Golf Club Professional 


*Nearest Pins*

15th: 9 x Titleist Pro V1
17th: 9 x Titleist Pro V1x
5th:   9 x Titleist Tour Soft
7th:   9 x Titleist TruFeel

*Nearest the pin in 2* (12th): 3 x TruFeel

*Longest Drive* (6th):   3 x Pro V1
*Longest Drive* (16th): 3 x Pro V1x


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2020)

Put me down for 3 spaces, just waiting on my PPs sending their £20 and ill make the donation on justgiving!

Looking forward to the day!


----------



## GG26 (Jul 14, 2020)

My new boss is still checking with the HR department if I get any holiday in August (I can’t see why not).  Assuming that is confirmed, I have a guest who would like to play as well.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi Robin, having received the inevitable news of the Eden Tournament being cancelled this year due to Comrade Sturgeon's quarantine clampdown I'm now available for this day if you have spaces available. Drop me a line or reply to this Thread to let me know either way. May have a guest attending as well, if there is space available. Cheers!


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2020)

1/ Fish *
2/ Crow*
3/ John Hale CGC
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl*
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K*
12/ Adasko*
13/ Adasko + 1*
14/ full_throttle *
15/ full_throttle guest 1*
16/ full_throttle guest 2*
17/ Upsidedown*
18/ Upsidedown +1*
19/ Upsidedown +2*
20/ Upsidedown +3*
21/ Beezerk*
22/ TreeSeeker (defending champion)
23/ GG26*
24/ 1 x RTR CJ*
25/ TeeGirl*
26/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
27/ Bernard Middleton CGC
28/ Andy Thomas CGC
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Coventry Captain
35/ Coventry Professional
36/ Adam Kent-Smith CGC
37/ Garry Carr CGC
38/ Bdill93
39/ Bdill93 +1
40/ Bdill93 +2
41/ Radbourne2010
42/ PhilTheFragger

If you are attending, *please keep the £20* donations coming *confirming your attendance, and don't forget, that goes straight to the Just Giving site in my signature, but please only state 'Donation'.

The remaining £20 is paid on the day.

Anyone interested in playing at Coventry Golf Club, which is in superb condition, please add your name, everyone is welcome, it would be great to push this to at least 42 👍


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2020)

Our card


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2020)

Still furloughed 
Added myself 👍


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2020)

1/ Fish *
2/ Crow*
3/ John Hale CGC
4/ Old Skier*
5/ 1xRTR Carl*
6/ 1xRTR Warren *
7/ 1xRTR Ron *
8/ 1xRTR Lee *
9/ 1xRTR Karl *
10/ 1xRTR Steve *
11/ 1xRTR Chris K*
12/ Adasko*
13/ Adasko + 1*
14/ full_throttle *
15/ full_throttle guest 1*
16/ full_throttle guest 2*
17/ Upsidedown*
18/ Upsidedown +1*
19/ Upsidedown +2*
20/ Ian Jagger
21/ Beezerk*
22/ TreeSeeker* (defending champion)
23/ GG26*
24/ 1 x RTR CJ*
25/ TeeGirl*
26/ 1xRTR Chris W-J*
27/ Bernard Middleton CGC
28/ Andy Thomas CGC
29/ Mark Thomas CGC
30/ Michael Thomas CGC
31/ Damien Darby CGC
32/ Jason Smith CGC
33/ Dave Roddis CGC
34/ Coventry Captain
35/ Coventry Professional
36/ Adam Kent-Smith CGC
37/ Garry Carr CGC
38/ Bdill93*
39/ Bdill93 +1*
40/ Bdill93 +2*
41/ Radbourne2010*
42/ PhilTheFragger*

This is temporarily capped at 42 due our restaurant restrictions, but I’m happy to take reserves in case the number can be increased nearer the day or if anyone drops out.

If you are attending, *please keep the £20* donations coming confirming your attendance,* and don't forget, that goes straight to the Just Giving site in my signature, but please only state 'Donation'.

The remaining £20 is paid on the day in cash.

Anyone interested in playing at Coventry Golf Club, which is in superb condition, please add your name to the reserves list, everyone is welcome 👍

Reserves
1/ GG26 +1
2/ Paul Garg
3/ Conor Garg
4/
5/
6/


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Put me down for 3 spaces, just waiting on my PPs sending their £20 and ill make the donation on justgiving!

Looking forward to the day!
		
Click to expand...

Is this still a go for 3 places?


----------



## GG26 (Jul 23, 2020)

Can I put a guest of mine as first reserve?


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			Is this still a go for 3 places?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yes sorry I’ve been on holiday and away from the forum! I’ll get the donation to the page by the early next week!


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2020)

I will release details for the day as I receive confirmations with my club, as you may all realise, being members of your own clubs, this will be our first society day since lockdown, so it’s hardly a straight forward meeting, as guidelines will need to be adhered to, so please take note of my announcements over the coming days leading up to our day. 

1/: It will be a 10am shotgun start. 
2/: Registration from 8am. 
3/: Bacon roll & coffee on arrival. 
4: We will be in 3-balls. 
5/: Practice areas can be booked in advance, we have availability for 2 people on the long area, 2 on the short & 2 on the chipping green. We also have a practice putting green. 
6/: Buggies are available but can’t be shared, please book direct or message me. 
7/: Our Locker room is now open but our showers are still closed. 
8/: You will be able to wear your golf attire in our restaurant, you can keep your golf shoes on as long as they have no spikes of any kind. Ideally freshen yourself up & change your top at least for the meal. 
9/: There is a 2 course meal following the round. 
10/: Prize giving & presentations will follow the meal. 

More to follow......


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			Due to the pandemic it's going to be tough to obtain prizes to have a healthy prize & raffle table, but, this day is all about *remembering one of our own* and raising as much money as possible for Karen (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British heart Foundation.

So *PLEASE*, if you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to the Just Giving page.

We are also sponsoring holes (£10) and challenges (£10) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Those who can't attend and have already made a donation, I will be adding you to the hole sponsors in gratitude of your support, I'll do this over the next few days, but if you want a specific hole to sponsor, please donate and add your name next to the hole below by cutting and pasting.

Thank you.

Hole Sponsors (minimum £10)

1/ Stewart Golf
2/ Badger*
3/ RTR*
4/ DRW*
5/ Richart*
6/ Sarah Garg
7/ TreeSeeker
8/ Stu_C
9/ Robert Klein 
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers*
11/ Crow*
12/ Drive4Show*
13/ IanM*
14/ Grumpy Jock
15/ Stu Lennon
16/
17/
18/ Bigfoot*

Please cut & paste

Thank you

*Payment received 👍
		
Click to expand...


Only 2 holes left to sponsor, it would be great to get them all covered 👍

We have raised £900 to date, I have about £260 pledged, so nearly £1200 with Gift Aid still to be added.

I set a target before the pandemic of £1500, it will be a fantastic achievement if we get anywhere near that figure with so many hurdles put up this year, thank you everyone who has supported this day so far 👏👏

Edit: 2 holes left now.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 25, 2020)

I will stick a donation down in memory of rik. 
Good luck to all the players.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 28, 2020)

Fish said:



			Only 2 holes left to sponsor, it would be great to get them all covered 👍

We have raised £900 to date, I have about £260 pledged, so nearly £1200 with Gift Aid still to be added.

I set a target before the pandemic of £1500, it will be a fantastic achievement if we get anywhere near that figure with so many hurdles put up this year, thank you everyone who has supported this day so far 👏👏

Edit: 2 holes left now.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve now donated for all 3 of us. Thanks again for this! Really looking forward to it


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2020)

Due to the pandemic it's going to be tough to obtain prizes to have a healthy prize & raffle table, but, this day is all about *remembering one of our own* and raising as much money as possible for Karen (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

So *PLEASE*, if you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to the Just Giving page.

We are still sponsoring some of the challenges (£10) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Those who can't attend and have already made a donation, I have added you to the hole sponsors in gratitude of your support, I'll also do this for the challenges, so please keep any donations coming.

*We have now raised £1,160.00 to date, which is an excellent achievement under all the hurdles we have faced and are facing, thank you one and all. *


*Hole Sponsors*

1/ Stewart Golf
2/ Badger
3/ RTR
4/ DRW
5/ Richart
6/ Sarah Garg
7/ TreeSeeker
8/ Stu_C
9/ Robert Klein
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers
11/ Crow
12/ Drive4Show
13/ IanM
14/ Grumpy Jock
15/ Stu Lennon
16/ Beezerk
17/ Golf Monthly
18/ Bigfoot

Thank you


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi Robin any places left.
Really didn’t think I could make it but can now.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi Robin any places left.
Really didn’t think I could make it but can now.
		
Click to expand...

Poker, you can have mine if you want. Got family stuff on which I wasn't expecting so I may be struggling to get down. May as well have it rather than risk a no show 👍


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 30, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Poker, you can have mine if you want. Got family stuff on which I wasn't expecting so I may be struggling to get down. May as well have it rather than risk a no show 👍
		
Click to expand...


That sounds fine
Just see what Robin says and go from there,thanks


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			That sounds fine
Just see what Robin says and go from there,thanks
		
Click to expand...

Happy with you to both swap, I’m capped at 42 so only way for any extras was to replace, unless any guidelines changed between now ‘& then. 

Sort out between yourselves 👍


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2020)

1st Prize non forumite




2nd overall prize




3rd overall prize




All sponsored by R.M.H Same Day Couriers.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 30, 2020)

@Fish would it help if I bought along a raffle prize?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi Robin does the account end in 4267
As your signature doesn’t come up on my phone
This is where I payed last year,thx


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 30, 2020)

Fish said:



			Due to the pandemic it's going to be tough to obtain prizes to have a healthy prize & raffle table, but, this day is all about *remembering one of our own* and raising as much money as possible for Karen (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

So *PLEASE*, if you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to the Just Giving page.

We are also sponsoring holes (£10) and challenges (£10) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Those who can't attend and have already made a donation, I will be adding you to the hole sponsors in gratitude of your support, I'll do this over the next few days, but if you want a specific hole to sponsor, please donate and add your name next to the hole below by cutting and pasting.

*Just 2 holes left to sponsor,* 1 will take us to £1,000.00 which under the circumstances, is a great achievement, so thank you.


Hole Sponsors (minimum £10)

1/ Stewart Golf
2/ Badger*
3/ RTR*
4/ DRW*
5/ Richart*
6/ Sarah Garg
7/ TreeSeeker
8/ Stu_C
9/ Robert Klein
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers*
11/ Crow*
12/ Drive4Show*
13/ IanM*
14/ Grumpy Jock
15/ Stu Lennon
16/Pokerjoke
17/
18/Bigfoot 

*Payment received 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 30, 2020)

full_throttle said:



@Fish would it help if I bought along a raffle prize?
		
Click to expand...

I think @Fish would like us all to bring along a raffle prize


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2020)

full_throttle said:



@Fish would it help if I bought along a raffle prize?
		
Click to expand...

As we’ve done for many years on meets and especially H4H’s, it’s always great if anyone can bring anything along to help swell a raffle table.

A bottle of plonk or that rubbish Christmas gift your nema bought you, everything will be gladly appreciated 👍

Edit: Anything you bring does not need to be golf related.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi Robin does the account end in 4267
As your signature doesn’t come up on my phone
This is where I payed last year,thx
		
Click to expand...

You can pay into that if you have it saved and I’ll transfer it 👍


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 31, 2020)

Fish said:



			You can pay into that if you have it saved and I’ll transfer it 👍
		
Click to expand...

Can I just ask, one of my guests is very nervous about playing with other players, will we get to go out as a group for our 3 ball? Sorry, never done one of these days before.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 31, 2020)

Fish said:



			As we’ve done for many years on meets and especially H4H’s, it’s always great if anyone can bring anything along to help swell a raffle table.

A bottle of plonk or that rubbish Christmas gift your nema bought you, everything will be gladly appreciated 👍

Edit: Anything you bring does not need to be golf related.
		
Click to expand...

You can get rid of your sherry glasses,


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Can I just ask, one of my guests is very nervous about playing with other players, will we get to go out as a group for our 3 ball? Sorry, never done one of these days before.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll keep you together.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ll keep you together.
		
Click to expand...

Same for my 3 please ,


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Same for my 3 please , 

Click to expand...

I have, as I’ve done with all guests, unless there’s a greater number than a threeball, then I keep the guests together and spilt the forumite up, as I have with you.


----------



## Bdill93 (Aug 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ll keep you together.
		
Click to expand...

much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			Due to the pandemic it's going to be tough to obtain prizes to have a healthy prize & raffle table, but, this day is all about *remembering one of our own* and raising as much money as possible for Karen (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

So *PLEASE*, if you can't attend but would still like to make a donation, however small, in support of this day to remember Rick, then you can find the link in my signature to the Just Giving page.

We are still *sponsoring some of the challenges* (£10) which will be acknowledged on each tee and via social media platforms, so again, these donations and support will be greatly appreciated and all help to make the day fun, but still with a hint of competiveness, which Rick always showed.

If sponsoring anything please DO NOT state this on the just giving page, just state your name and I'll match it up or send me a PM to confirm or Just Giving will not only remove the Gift Aid but sometimes the whole donation!

Those who can't attend and have already made a donation, I have added you to the hole sponsors in gratitude of your support, I'll also do this for the challenges, so please keep any donations coming.

*We have now raised £1,160.00 to date, which is an excellent achievement under all the hurdles we have faced and are facing, thank you one and all. *


*Hole Sponsors*

1/ Stewart Golf
2/ Badger
3/ RTR
4/ DRW
5/ Richart
6/ Sarah Garg
7/ TreeSeeker
8/ Stu_C
9/ Robert Klein
10/ R.M.H Same Day Couriers
11/ Crow
12/ Drive4Show
13/ IanM
14/ Grumpy Jock
15/ Stu Lennon
16/ Beezerk
17/ Golf Monthly
18/ Bigfoot

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Thank you everyone, post edited above with the current amount raised


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			Thank you everyone, post edited above with the current amount raised 

Click to expand...

Well done mate great effort


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2020)

Busy day yesterday creating all the sponsor hole cards and laminating them.

I have 3 challenges available to sponsor, 2 longest drives on the 6th & 16th and nearest the pin in 2 on the 12th.

Minimum £10 to be paid direct to my JG page as a donation only.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 3, 2020)

NP on 12, £20 done


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			Busy day yesterday creating all the sponsor hole cards and laminating them.

I have 3 challenges available to sponsor, 2 longest drives on the 6th & 16th and nearest the pin in 2 on the 12th.

Minimum £10 to be paid direct to my JG page as a donation only.

View attachment 31852


View attachment 31853


View attachment 31854

Click to expand...

Hi Robin, stick me down for LD on 16th. Closest I'll get to the prize


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2020)

Just 1 challenge left for sponsorship, longest drive on the 6th.

Thank you everyone, your support has been amazing


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2020)

I have another headline sponsor that has come late to the party 

As such the prizes will now get mixed about and extended to:

1st Forumite
1st Guest

2nd overall
3rd overall
4th overall

There are a series of challenges:

4 x Nearest the Pins
2 x Longest Drives
1 x nearest the Pin in 2.

I also hope to have the inflatable Dart Board up for some fun if the weather is ok and its deemed safe.

I will update more as news filters through and prizes arrive at my club.

As per all our meets like this, it would be nice if all those attending bring along something for the raffle table, it's not compulsory, it just helps to swell the table, doesn't have to be golf related, a bottle of plonk, a bottle of beer, those balls you'll never use, but no Anne Summers unwanted gifts please 

If anyone has any *special die*t or *food allergies*, or are *veggies/vegans* etc, please PM me ASAP


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just 1 challenge left for sponsorship, longest drive on the 6th.

Thank you everyone, your support has been amazing 

Click to expand...

I’ll sponsor that Robin.£30.00 Donated.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 6, 2020)

Anyone staying overnight in Coventry after the golf?


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 6, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Anyone staying over in a Coventry after the golf?
		
Click to expand...

No night before.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 6, 2020)

Robin

  ?? Any spaces left ??


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2020)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Robin

  ?? Any spaces left ??
		
Click to expand...

No sorry, capped at 42 due to guidelines set out by my club, if they change closer to the date, although only a week away, I'll let those who have showed an interest know immediately.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			No sorry, capped at 42 due to guidelines set out by my club, if they change closer to the date, although only a week away, I'll let those who have showed an interest know immediately.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I know I am late to the party, I hope it goes well.


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2020)

3-balls and hole starts.

1/ Pat (CGC Capt) // Pokerjoke // Teegirl

2/ Upsidedown // +1 // +2

5/ GG26 // RTR (CJ) // RTR (Chris WJ)

6/ Old Skier // RTR (Ron) // Fragger

7/ Bdill93 // +1 // +2

8/ Mark Thomas // Dave Roddis // Michael Thomas

9/ Andy Thomas // Jason Smith // Ian Jagger

10/ Fish // Radbourne2010 // Treeseeker (defending champion)

11/ RTR (Carl) // RTR (Warren)  // RTR (Lee)

13/ RTR (Karl) // RTR (Steve) // RTR (Chris k)

15/ Fullthrottle // +1 // +2

16/ Adasko // +1 // Cov Ass Pro (Sam)

17 Damien Darby // Crow // John Hale

18/ AKS // Garry carr // Bernard Middleton


Registration from 08.00, Bacon Roll & Coffee from 08.15, Shotgun start 10am, make sure you allow enough time to get to your tees.

Bring plenty of change for raffles, challenges before we go out and possibly still when we come in, oh and fines 

It's full handicap stableford, if you can't score, pick up!

Please keep up with those in front 

*Edited


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2020)

Question to those playing, although we are eating afterwards, do you want, or would you take advantage of the halfway house?

We have hot pasties, pies and various other food items, cakes, snacks etc always available, plus hot & cold drinks.

I need to ask it to be manned if its worth it?

Can't seem to find a poll function?


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			Question to those playing, although we are eating afterwards, do you want, or would you take advantage of the halfway house?

We have hot pasties, pies and various other food items, cakes, snacks etc always available, plus hot & cold drinks.

I need to ask it to be manned if its worth it?

Can't seem to find a poll function?
		
Click to expand...

Life without pies not worth living, not sure on your northern ability to do a good pastie though.

That's a definite from me and Ron


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes I will use it


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 7, 2020)

Liking the draw mate not far to walk.
Looking forward to playing with the captain and teegirl.


----------



## teegirl (Aug 8, 2020)

Likewise...... did Fish think we would be first to the bar 😉


----------



## Bdill93 (Aug 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			Question to those playing, although we are eating afterwards, do you want, or would you take advantage of the halfway house?

We have hot pasties, pies and various other food items, cakes, snacks etc always available, plus hot & cold drinks.

I need to ask it to be manned if its worth it?

Can't seem to find a poll function?
		
Click to expand...

My team are more than happy to eat some pies half way!!


----------



## TreeSeeker (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone heading up and passing nearby orpington? I've been away from home for a while and realised that I didnt bring the trophy with me so would be much appreciated if someone could do a collection?


----------



## teegirl (Aug 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			Question to those playing, although we are eating afterwards, do you want, or would you take advantage of the halfway house?

We have hot pasties, pies and various other food items, cakes, snacks etc always available, plus hot & cold drinks.

I need to ask it to be manned if its worth it?

Can't seem to find a poll function?
		
Click to expand...

Drink definitely but eaten too many pies 🐷


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			Question to those playing, although we are eating afterwards, do you want, or would you take advantage of the halfway house?

We have hot pasties, pies and various other food items, cakes, snacks etc always available, plus hot & cold drinks.

I need to ask it to be manned if its worth it?

Can't seem to find a poll function?
		
Click to expand...

Normally indulge in a bacon roll at any halfway hut but seeing as we’ll have done that two hours earlier then have lunch on return does seem a fools paradise. I’ll gladly stop for a cuppa & a snack if it’s open though.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Aug 10, 2020)

TreeSeeker said:



			Anyone heading up and passing nearby orpington? I've been away from home for a while and realised that I didnt bring the trophy with me so would be much appreciated if someone could do a collection?
		
Click to expand...

Just trying this again hopeful someone from kent sees the question?

As for the halfway hut, i would go for a drink but no food, will be full enough already! (Although i am hoping the forecast changes since the one i am looking at is a bit gloomy)

Not all heroes wear capes, but fish does. Trophy transport aquired. On current form the trophy will be finding a new home for the next year, handicap down but average round score is up!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 10, 2020)

anyone travelling up on Wednesday and wants 9 holes let me know, I'm available after 6pm


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2020)

There are long traffic queues currently if you come from the M69 to the A46 or off M6 J2 again onto the A46, try to avoid the Binley area of the A46.


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2020)

I’ve got some new (late) sponsors that have come to the Party, so they’ll be some (x3) excellent extra prizes, I’ve just got to think what I can award them for 🤔

I’ll do a best gross 👍
An eclectic team 😎

And something else 🤔


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ve got some new (late) sponsors that have come to the Party, so they’ll be some (x3) excellent extra prizes, I’ve just got to think what I can award them for 🤔

I’ll do a best gross 👍
An eclectic team 😎





And something else 🤔
		
Click to expand...



Blind pairs


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 11, 2020)

What’s the local weather forecast mate


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 11, 2020)

Whitest trousers? 
Rick would have won 😂


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			What’s the local weather forecast mate
		
Click to expand...





I’ve ordered decent weather, although we’re desperate for some rain. It’s bloody hot 🥵


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 11, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 31963


I’ve ordered decent weather, although we’re desperate for some rain. It’s bloody hot 🥵
		
Click to expand...

I like this one better than the BBC,s.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2020)

Changed again after a night of thunder & storms, not sure how much rain we had, but any would have been welcome.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2020)

No work today, collecting trophies, sorting out all the prizes, collecting buggy key so I can get hole sponsorships out early, putting out British Heart Foundation marketing. 

Please be early, I’d like to enjoy the day as well, not worry about anyone being late or any no-shows!

See you all Thursday 👍


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2020)

Can I just add, with it being so hot & eating afterwards, please freshen up as best you can, possibly a change of shirt.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2020)

**Update:

Unfortunately the Halfway won't be open, I didn't give enough notice when asking the question, so sorry.

With that said, make sure you bring or purchase plenty of cold water/drinks with you, or they are available from the Pro Shop, it's bloody hot out there!

Please also bring a mask, you will need it in the Pro Shop and if/when walking through the clubhouse, once in the restaurant and bar areas, you can remove it.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2020)

**Edit**

The club have just come back to me and said, if they can find a staff member to go down there for 4 hours, I can have it open. 

I have offered to cover their costs. 

If it is open, there’s *no cash sales*, so you will give them your name and purchase what you want, I will then settle the bill and chase you for the money, hopefully before you leave the club. 

I’ll confirm all this at registration.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			**Edit**

The club have just come back to me and said, if they can find a staff member to go down there for 4 hours, I can have it open.

I have offered to cover their costs.

If it is open, there’s *no cash sales*, so you will give them your name and purchase what you want, I will then settle the bill and chase you for the money, hopefully before you leave the club.

I’ll confirm all this at registration.
		
Click to expand...


The halfway house will be open, please support it if you can as I begged for it to be opened


----------



## GG26 (Aug 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			The halfway house will be open, please support it if you can as I begged for it to be opened 

Click to expand...

I’ll pop in for something.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2020)

Hope all goes well, Rob, sadly couldnt get down this year.


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2020)

Have a great day Robin. Sorry I can’t be with you, but someone has to soak up the sun in Spain.

Remember to all play with a smile on your face, the Rick way. 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 13, 2020)

Gutted not to be playing but the daughters A level results seem to have got in the way 
Have a great day lads


----------



## Crow (Aug 13, 2020)

Well the rain tried to put a dampener on it but failed and another excellent forum meet was held, many thanks to Fish for all the hard work you put in to make the day a success.

I won't give anything away re the amount raised or who won but I had an enjoyable round with a couple of Coventry members, the course was great and food delicious.

I didn't lose a ball but still had too many blobs for a 28 point total.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 13, 2020)

Well organised again Robin and I am sure that the effort that you put into this is far more than we imagine.  In the current climate this is doubly so.  

Despite a couple of loud rounds of thunder making me feel somewhat uneasy about half way around it was an enjoyable time alongside two of the RTR boys Chris and CJ.  Chris was unlucky not to be in the prizes having played well, falling a point short.  The look on CJ's face when he realised that there was a prize for coming last and that it was a very good putter was priceless.

I started blob, blob and was on just 4 pts after 5 holes.  I then went on to score 30 pts in my remaining 13 holes, to give a total of 34, to show what may have been.  The better scores came with the rain so maybe I'm best in the wet.


----------



## teegirl (Aug 13, 2020)

We smiled we laughed and we got very very wet. Thanks for organising Robin and thank you so much Pat and Tony for the great company....... We did alright didnt we 😉😁 
Still brings tears to my eyes when I read words about Rick, so pleased the forum continue to fundraise in his memory. 
Great day!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 13, 2020)

Back home and wringing out the masses of wet stuff, and reflecting that if the rain had started 1/2 an hour earlier we might have had to stop as some of the greens were turning into lakes.

Thankfully we finished, it was great to play with Old Skier and Ron from the Royal Tank Regiment golf society, given the weather I’m quite happy with my 28 points with 0, zero, nadda blobs.

Thanks to Robin for letting me bag r the last place, another well planned and well executed meet

The White Trousered one would be suitably proud 👍


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 13, 2020)

Many thanks to Robin (Fish) for organising this once again, also thank you to all the sponsors, and to the staff of Coventry Golf Club.

Very happy with a NTP prize, disappointed with my score but the day wasn't about the golf, it was to remember an old friend and raise vital funds for the British Heart Foundation. 

Already looking forward to next years event,


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 13, 2020)

Thoroughly enjoyable day being able to catch up briefly with old mates under the  current situation and hats off to Coventry GC and Robin for a superbly organised day.
The rain was somewhat persistent  for the second half of the round but the course stood up well I thought, indeed the course was extremely well presented and Martin as ever very welcoming in the Pro shop.
Both my guests enjoyed the day and they hope  can be there next year as I know will I be .
Once again cheers Robin , top job


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 13, 2020)

Great day and the lads I roped in thought is was something they would love to be involved in again. Great organisation by @Fish and great to play with @PhilTheFragger who did well to keep the dreaded blob of the scorecard. Started on the long par 6 fifth with a birdie and proceeded to go down hill fast from there. Thanks to @GG26 for keeping Chris in line.

Looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## chellie (Aug 13, 2020)

Sounds like another good meet


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2020)

Well what a day, where the preparation started almost as soon as last years finished, and saw me on the course racing around at 6am putting out all the sponsored hole & challenge cards on each tee block plus our sponsors banners.







Forum members and their guests arrived, and after a bacon roll & coffee, started to warm up in readiness to take on the course, which was looking great.







The raffle table was very well supported, and the prize table was full of quality items donated by our sponsors.






TBC....


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2020)

Well done Robin. Looks great organisation and for a very worthy cause....


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2020)

*Stewart Golf* was our headline sponsor who donated a RS-1 Push Trolley and Cart Bag.  *R.M.H Same Day Couriers* sponsored the 1st Guest prize and 2nd & 3rd overall prizes.  *Benross* sponsored the Team (best card) prize.  *Martin Sutliff *(CGC Pro) sponsored all the NTP Par 3's.  *Redwood Landscape & Consultancy* (Robert Klein) sponsored the Best Gross prize.  *Rewmar* sponsored the Longest Drive & NTP in 2 prize.  *Garry Carr* sponsored the Wooden Spoon prize.  
















A huge thank you to all our sponsors of the day, especially during these difficult times 

TBC.....


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2020)

You always receive an excellent welcome at Coventry Golf Club.




The divot bag holder on the 1st tee was an excellent stand for the Rickg banner to be displayed.





This is the carving which was made by* Veterans Woodcraft* that forum members were playing for.




Both the winning forum member and a guest win a 1st prize trophy to keep.





We started dry, smiling...




and finished like drowned rats, but still smiling 





TBC..


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2020)

Right, down to the nitty gritty.

Challenges:

Nearest the pin 5th: Fullthrottle



Nearest the pin 7th: Teegirl



Nearest the Pin 15th: Crow



Nearest the pin 17th: Pokerjoke



Nearest the pin in 2: RTR Ron



Longest Drive 6th: Teegirl



Longest Drive 16th: Jason Smith



Well done to you all.


TBC...


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2020)

Now for the main parade....

Wooden Spoon: RTR CJ (I've never seen someone so happy to be last  )



3rd Place: RTR Carl



2nd Place: Andy Thomas (collected on his behalf by Jason)



1st Place (Guest) Pat Murphy (Coventry Captain)



Best Team Card score: Pat, Pokerjoke & Teegirl



Forum scores ranged from 19 - 36, so no silly scores were recorded.

With 9 holes of dry weather and 9 of solid consistent rain, throw in some tricky pin positions, it was a real test off our whites with the blocks quite far back on some holes.

So everyone did very well for sticking it out, which I thank you all for, and would have been the spirit that Rick would have shown


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2020)

Ladies & Gentlemen, I am proud to present the 2020 winner of the Rickg Memorial Trophy, and subsequently the *Best Gross* prize also, to........


Upsidedown (Ben)




Well done Ben 



Huge thanks to my club, Coventry (Finham) Golf Club for working so hard to make this happen, it was touch & go so many times with guidelines constantly changing.

Thank you to everyone who attended, I am still finalising some details with 2 clubs in the running for next year to hold this annual event.

Both courses are forum favourites, I hope to announce something formally in the coming weeks.

We raised a magnificent £1,730.50 which under all the challenges we faced, was an excellent achievement, thank you one and all 

I'm going back to bed now.......


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2020)

Brilliant, well done Robin!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 14, 2020)

Well done Fishy for raising an incredible amount of money given the circumstances.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2020)

Great effort Robin and all who played!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 14, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 31963


I’ve ordered decent weather, although we’re desperate for some rain. It’s bloody hot 🥵
		
Click to expand...

just seen this Post. Bloody Joaner! 💦⛈😂


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 14, 2020)

Well done Robin that’s a very good total and going to a great charity.
Would like to congratulate you and all involved in putting on such a good meet.
I’ve really enjoyed your course over the last 3 years and it will be missed,dispute the rain the greens were fantastic and all round the course was in very good condition.
Thanks to my playing partners Pat and Jan who both played really good golf.
Jan hit the first 8 fairways which was a great effort.
Unfortunately my driver was misbehaving and I hit 1 of the first 9.
I’m weak as pee in the rain and in the end just decided to soak up as much water as possible.
Well done to Ben( he was genuinely surprised to win with 36 thoroughly deserved.
Thx to the chef and catering staff who produced a lovely meal and such good service.
See you next year hopefully


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 14, 2020)

Well done to Robin for his organisation and all the sponsors for the great effort, Rik would have been so proud for the amount raised.
If the whether was a downer it was only Rik crying with laughter.
Best wishes to all the participants and the winners for their effort.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Aug 14, 2020)

Absolutely fantastic day, despite the condition and my.... great attempt to win the wooden spoon (must have been close!) i hereby vow to reclaim the title next year!

top organisation, food was fantastic and all for a good cause.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 14, 2020)

Very honoured to have my name on the trophy, the putter got hot and used 3 wood and 2 iron off the tee on quite a few holes to keep it on the fairway helped
Top work Robin and CGC , 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2020)

Some fantastic write ups and a massive congratulations to Fish who always worked so hard year on year to make each one bigger and better, raise some great money for a great charity cause and keep the name of the forum legend alive. Definitely looking forward to the 2021 date being announced as I'm determined to make it work in terms of annual leave and get up there to support the next one


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 14, 2020)

I didn’t have the pleasure of meeting Rick, by the stories I hear he was a great guy and I’ve missed out not meeting him.

Sounds like another great day organised in his memory, hopefully I can be at this day in the coming years


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2020)

Just a very short recap.

3 years I started this, mainly because I believed that Rick deserved a day of his own to be remembered.

I know we have an award in Rick's name that is presented at the Help for Heroes days, but that is more about being recognised as a forumite and their contributions to the forum and H4H's days, but because everyone can't attend those days, for various reasons, I thought a golf day solely in Rick's memory was needed, and so it began.

The first meeting in August 2018 I conservatively set a target of only £750.00, mainly because I just didn't know how the day would be supported, but we raised a amazing £1,252.56 plus gift aid, which took it to £1,543.81.

At least 40 active forum members attended from a field of 48.

The second meeting in August 2019 I upped the target slightly, mainly because I got courtesy of my course and so that would kick-start the donations, so a target of £1,000.00 was set, which we smashed, achieving £1,900.00 plus gift aid, thus a total of £2,265.00 was raised.

Around 20 active forum members attended from a field of 51.

Our third meeting this August 2020 I set a target of £1,500.00, this was before the pandemic or anything about Covid-19 was known.  I managed to get courtesy of my course again, but due to all the hurdles being put up, making the organisation much harder, I had huge reservations it would even take place, but it did, and we raised £1,450.07 plus gift aid taking it beyond the target to £1,730.50.

Only 12 active forum members attended from a field of 42.

In total since it's inception, we have raised £4,603.00 plus gift aid, taking it to an amazing £5,539.31.

Whilst we have raised some excellent money for a very worthy charity, I can't help but notice the steady, if not quite dramatic drop in forum attendees.  If it wasn't for forumites bringing guests plus members from my own club attending, it would in affect become a non-starter!  

Whilst I am obviously biased towards my own course, which I think is always very well presented and a decent and varied test of golf, I appreciate it's possibly not ideal playing the same course every year, but to get a memorial day like this going, keeping costs down to help support the charity more and having somewhere more central, it's what was required in its inception IMO.

It will always be difficult to play at the courses some of you are spoilt in playing, especially in a summer month (August) and keeping it suitably away from clashing with the H4H's meeting, so I have to be realistic in my choice of courses to approach, finding a balance that offers value that everyone is happy to pay for the course chosen, is in a location accessible for everyone, and allows us to raise as much as we can for Karen's chosen and very worthy charity, but most of all, is attractive enough for forum members to easily make the decision to travel & play to remember someone who was instrumental to the forum.....but..... the drop in forum members attending since that first day does give me some concern.

Golf courses across the country have been hit hard by the pandemic, they have all lost essential revenue, not only from their own membership spending in the bars and restaurants for months, but having no visitor green fees also means many will make losses this year and will be working hard next season to recoup those lost revenue streams during 2021, thus finding deals at courses that are more attractive, both as a golf experience and their costs, is proving difficult.

I'm going to take a break from everything for a few weeks as some initial enquiries that were at one stage looking very promising pre the pandemic, have now fallen flat and are no longer achievable, but I will promise you all that the day, if it goes ahead, will not be at my club anymore!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 22, 2020)

I really can’t see the problem being your course it’s actually in a fairly central position.
If you have it in Surrey possibly no-one from up North will come.
I’ve been impressed with your course and the pro and staff have always been very welcoming.
I to was surprised of the turnout from forum members.
I think you have done a great job and everything is so well organised.
Karen is obviously very grateful that you continue to keep Ricks name alive and remembered by the forum.
I believe myself he deserves it.
Unfortunately life goes on and in the present times it’s very hard to commit to all that’s going on.
I’m sure whatever you decide it will be the right decision.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 22, 2020)

@Fish, I'll do my best to attend wherever, Rick was a great guy and you are doing a fantastic job arranging everything


----------



## chellie (Aug 22, 2020)

Robin, we always seem to have a problem with the date. Only reason we can't attend.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 22, 2020)

Had the same questions posed to me when I have arranged the golf day for the pit lads. Why have it at Norwood, my home  Course. Bottom line is it easier to arrange it there. It is a fair challenge and is cheap enough. I looked at going to Sherwood but at £80 a man plus food and prize money. I was told point blank, the day is all about the lads meeting up. Not so much about the golf, and certainly not £100s worth. It is the same with the Rick charity meet. I actually think 12 forum lads turning up In Covid year is a good turnout. Ours has been cancelled this year. Ave been asked to run it In September if possible but I am loathe to do it as the average ex miner is now around 60 yr old. It’s just not worth the risk.
I shouldn’t be beating myself up if I was you, this year has been atrocious for charities and fund raising and Karen’s chosen charity has £1,700 it would otherwise not have.
Keep it at your course and well done.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 23, 2020)

I was at the first one and the one last week
Think that they are great days, for a very worthy cause, in memory of a really good friend.

I also noticed the drop off in forum members and apart from Covid, I think that there are several reasons for this

1, The date is in the middle of peak holiday season, I know its a date close to the anniversary of Rick's passing, but its quite close to H4H too

2 and probably a bigger issue, is that the forum, by nature, has a fluid membership, people come and go, there will be many on here now who weren't around when Rick was posting,never met him or played with him
   The number of regular posters on here who knew Rick is reducing every year, so it is natural you will get a drop off

Robin, you are doing a fantastic job of keeping Rick's memory going and I will certainly be there next year, if I can, wherever the venue

Shine On Rick


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 23, 2020)

Things can be difficult to get people to attend. We (Bar and me) would have loved to attend but were over at Woodhall Spa. It's great that you put yourself out to organise such a fantastic event and I hope that you don't get to upset about "forum members"  not attending.  I found that we were left in the cold last year (not by you) and only really spoke to the really nice fella we were playing with. 

Chin up. It's been a tough year all round. Next years event will be just as good. I for one would like it to stay at your place.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 23, 2020)

Pokerjoke and Phil have summed up pretty much my thoughts, you are doing a fantastic job keeping Rick's memory alive and nice as it is being as close as possible to his passing maybe look at seeing how much interest there is in the forum if you went say a month earlier?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 24, 2020)

Robin, well done for raising an incredible amount of money over the last few years, it's a great achievement.

For me personally,for a variety of reasons, it's a toss up between your day or the H4H day.

As you know Rick was incredibly passionate about the H4H day and imo is the perfect day and a fitting tribute to remember Rick and carrying on his legacy.

Good luck with the future event though.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 24, 2020)

No problem with your gaff @Fish lovely course and an excuse to come up north and get my winter w out.


----------

